# Descarga eléctrica al tocar carcasa de aluminio



## Hambert (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola señores, les cuento lo que me pasa con mi computadora y la gran mayoria de la electrónica de mi casa.

Resulta que si toco la carcasa de aluminio de mi notebook o la de mi pc de escritorio (ambas de aluminio cepillado), siento una descarga leve que se maximiza más si estoy descalso, como cuando salgo de la ducha. Si mantengo el dedo y lo deslizo sobre la superficie, no solo siento la descarga sino que tambien la vibración de 50hz de la corriente alterna y si escucho con cuidado también se puede oir retumbar el "buzzzz" particular. 

Esto también me sucede con la gran mayoría de los aparatos con carcasa metálica, incluso mi teléfono que tiene un embellecedor metálico lo hace mientras lo cargo.

Como me preocupaba mucho consulté dos electricistas y ambos me confirmaron que no había pérdidas y que la tierra de la instalación era adecuada, y que siempre me iba a dar estos toques por los "armónicos" propios de los dispositivos que uso.

Quería saber su opinión porque la verdad me tiene muy preocupado 

Gracias!!


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Feb 28, 2013)

Desenchufa la lavadora y despues prueva,y asi con todos los electrodomesticos de casa.

Daras con ello.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Me inclino a que la puesta a tierra de la casa (jabalina) es deficiente.

Habría que ponerle sal (cloruro de sodio) y agua , además de revisar su conección.

Saludos !


----------



## Lamas (Feb 28, 2013)

No se como sea en tu pais, si hay supervision de las instalaciones.  Podria sonar trivial, pero en algunas ocasiones, los electricistas conectan los polos invertidos, es decir, en donde debe ir el polo "vivo" conectan el neutro.  En otra ocasion encontre, en un edificio, una situacion similar a la que te ocurre.  Esa vez en particular, alguien habia roto el cable de tierra, y como no hallo a donde conectarlo, le puso alimentacion.  El choque electrico que daba si que se sentía..
De cuantos voltios es tu suministro eléctrico?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 28, 2013)

Amigo Hambert, en cuanto a los electricistas, que corroboraron que no hay perdidas, pues no es asi, de lo contrario no deberias porque recibir descargas.
Pregunto, que procedimiento utilizaron para cerciorarse de esa manera?.


----------



## Hambert (Feb 28, 2013)

La linea es 220v 50hz, la casa es muy vieja y por lo que puedo ver desmontando el enchufe de la pared es que la tierra es un conductor de cobre desnudo que va por la inslaciòn con tubos metálicos. Según me dijo uno de los electricistas las casas viejas solían llevar bien hechas la tierra. Desconozco donde estará la jabalina clavada o si existe alguna, puede que hasta esté debajo del piso de alguna habitación.

Uno de los electricistas me dijo "perdidas no hay, por lo que veo con la pinza amperométrica". Hay un dato más y es que las computadoras sobre las que testeo eso están conectadas a un estabilizador de tensión, y aunque este esté apagado con su llave el fenómeno es el mismo.

Hay veces que la descarga se siente bien y molesta, y otras como ahora mismo que con un pie descalzo solo siento la vibración de la alterna al apoyar el dedo. Tengo que admitir que a veces es divertido deslizar el dedo y sentir el buzzz jajajaj


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 28, 2013)

a mi me pasa lo mismo con mi pc jajaja hay veces que no me pasa pero...para eso tengo que estar calzado con zapatilla o algo jejeje siempre cuando estoy descalzo pongo una alfombra debajo de mis pies para que ya no lo haga ami no me agrada  ese buzzz  jeje saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitivamente te falta la TIERRA !

Es probable que el cable desnudo esté tendido , pero conectado a nada.

Los enchufes de 3 patas tienen la tierra conectada ? No usas zapatillas o adaptadores ?


----------



## Hambert (Feb 28, 2013)

Solo una zapatilla industrial a la cual enchufo el estabilizador, ambos homologados por IRAM y con sus 3 patas bien puestas.

Supongo que tendre que revisar la tierra entonces...

gracias por su ayuda muchachos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 28, 2013)

Amigo, Hambert, bueno el cable de tierra desnudo en una tuberia metalica, es un eterno problema.
Posiblemente debas reemplazar parte del cableado hasta dar con la fuga.
Pues si bien, una buena conexion a tierra debe ser prioridad, no dejes de lado el otro tema. Pues cuando sometas los cables a consumos considerables, puedes terminar con un terrible cortocircuito y/o incendio segun sea el problema.


----------



## boris guillen (Feb 28, 2013)

toda mi casa es un embrollo de cables antiguos nunca hubo coneccion a tierra y nunca me paso lo mensionado por hambert talves se deva a algo mas?? ......


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 28, 2013)

coincido es un problema de descarga a tierra.
deberias, poner una jabalina, medir con un multimetro si tienes buena conexion en varios puntos, buscar si no hay cable/s, chamuscados, deteriorados, o similar, puede haber fuga por ahi.



> los electricistas conectan los polos invertidos, es decir, en donde debe ir el polo "vivo" conectan el neutro.


eso fugaria tension...



> las que testeo eso están conectadas a un estabilizador de tensión, y aunque este esté apagado con su llave el fenómeno es el mismo.



el swich esta apagado, las tierras estan conectadas entre si.....
definitivamente deberias cambiar de electricistas y buescar la falla


----------



## Hambert (Feb 28, 2013)

Justamente llamé al electricista porque el enchufe de las mismas computadoras de las que hablamos tenía un falso contacto en la conexión y se calentó muchísimo hasta cortar el conductor, sin saltar la térmica por ser sólo un cable haciendo mal contacto. Por suerte estaba yo al lado y no llego a causar un incendio, el toma está rodeado de madera. Ya está cambiado el enchufe y la térmica general por una nueva.

Ahora mismo está a medio construirse un garage en el frente, y van a tener que hacer modificacion en la caja de la entrada, ya lo hablé con mi madre y le propuse que claven una jabalina de paso que hacen la obra, ya les voy a contar que resultados da.

En verano uso un aire acondicionado junto con las computadoras, por lo que creo que la prueba del consumo está pasada. Tengo sospechas sobre el cable de la TV que entra al modem para internet, tengo que probar si desconectándolo se va el efecto.

Gracias de nuevo por su ayuda!


----------

